# Applying for IBCC Premed Equivalence Without Biology at High School but Meeting the Requirement With SAT



## M-D (Jan 10, 2013)

I just wanted to know if a student has completed their high school in Australia with the science subjects: physics and chemistry but not biology, can they sit for the SAT II test or the SAT biology subject test in lieu of high school biology and then apply for an equivalence certificate for premed from IBCC in Pakistan? Thanks in advance.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I'm afraid you will need high school biology for the IBCC equivalence. SAT-2 doesn't count in your equivalence, it's like your entry test if you apply as a foreigner.

I don't know if you were asking this, but sitting in a SAT-2 seat does not have any prerequisites. So you don't need to do high school biology to give the test. However, your test score is not considered by the IBCC for equivalence.


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you talk to them I think you can take the AP Bio test and submit that score if you haven't taken Bio at school. Bio is easy just read the AP Bio review book by Princeton review, Barron's or McGraw hill. Its mostly memorization, watch videos on YouTube if you have a hard time with a concept.


----------

